# flat rides in the bay/east bay/south bay area



## FieldSandwhich (Jun 28, 2004)

Everybody, I live in Palo Alto, and I'm looking for some good areas to do time trial training and intervals. After doing the one flat ride until I'm sick of it (Canada Rd, which, will beautiful, can only be ridden so many times in a row), I'm looking for more. Does anyone have ride suggestions for flat, or mostly flat riding in the area? I don't mind driving a bit to get to it, or riding further/longer to get to it =]

thanks


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Sounds like you want something that has few traffic lights/stop signs along with flat.

The stretch of Portola Road between Alpine Road and Sand Hill Road may fit the bill, though is not as long as Canada. 

Foothill Expressway from Stanford to 280 is reasonably flat, though has some traffic lights.

There is that bike path through the valley in South San Jose. Never rode it, but that may work also.

There is a bike path along Bayfront Expressway in Menlo Park. If you add a bit of Bayfront Park (off of Marsh Road) and a loop around the Sun buildings at Marsh, you should be able to get a 5+ mile loop (still short).


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

There's always the Bay Trail. You can park near Oracle in San Carlos and ride north to Coyote Point and back. It's 19 miles round trip, flatter than Kansas, but has both foot and cycling traffic. There are no cars nor cross-streets on the entire ride. You do have to watch for idiots who are totally oblivious to everything happening around them, riding straight down the middle of the path without a care in the world.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

the best place would be Santa Terresa to Morgan hill. dead flat, no car and hardly any people. on the weekend you do see alot of cyclists but on monday to thursday, it's almost as dead as dead valley. it's about 10 miles one way. you should have no problem getting in TT shape. GL and have fun.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

There are also bay trails in Palo Alto. Take the bike bridge over Hwy 101 near Embarcadero Road. Take the bike trail down to Shoreline Park. Continue on the Stevens Creek trail to downtown Mountain View. Return the way you came or cut through town on California St. to the Wilkie bike bridge to Park Blvd. Distance is 15-20 miles.

For a longer loop, you can take Miramonte from downtown Mountain View to Foothill and take Foothill north to Stanford and back to Palo Alto.


----------



## FieldSandwhich (Jun 28, 2004)

*thanks~*

Thanks for the routes, gentlemen--I'll give them a shot =]

the sandwhich


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're willing to drive, there is some really good flat riding on the Delta just N. of Tracy. I used to ride out there a lot and put together a few loops. Here are some links:

http://www.routeslip.com/routes/2075
http://www.routeslip.com/routes/10351
http://www.routeslip.com/routes/14697

These routes start at San Joaquin General Hospital in French Camp, but you could jump in anywhere along the way. They incorporate part of the route used during the ToC Stage 3 this year


----------



## SesameCrunch (Nov 20, 2005)

The best flat route is Hwy 1, just on the other side of the hill from Palo Alto. From Pescadero down to Santa Cruz is about 35 miles of flat or roller terrain with not a single traffic light.


----------

